# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Praktikum der Physiologie an der Uni Lbeck

## Klara Unklar

Hallo, da ich keinen Zugriff auf das uni-interne Moodle bekomme, muss ich hier in die Runde fragen: Wer kann mir etwas ber den Ablauf des Praktikums der Physiologie an oben genannter Uni erzhlen? In welchem Semester oder Semestern findet es statt? Blockpraktikum oder wchentlich? Wie wird geprft? Was passiert bei Fehlversuchen? Klausur? Und sonstiges wissenswertes...danke vorab.

----------


## Dense

Hej!

Das Praktiukm findet im 3. & 4. Semester statt und zwar wchentlich. Zunchst gibt es eine Einfhrung, bei der Studenten sich mit vorher zur Verfgung gestellten Folien auf ca. 3-4 Vortrge zum Praktikumsthema vorbereiten mssen. Je nach Dozent werden Freiwillige fr die Vortrge ausgewhlt oder der Dozent whlt "frei Schnauze" aus. Dann folgt der praktische Teil. Es gibt entweder ein Abtestat in der groen Runde, bei dem jeder 2-3 Fragen gestellt bekommt oder ein Testat in der Kleingruppe whrend der praktischen bungen. Man wird dann eben vom Dozenten zur Seite genommen. Atmosphre & Bestehen teils stark Dozenten-abhngig. Aber das ist ja meistens so...  :hmmm...: 

Achso, es gibt einen Fehltermin, mehr nicht. Zwei mal nicht bestandene Testate gelten auch als Fehltermin.

Es gibt 4 Klausuren. Jeweils eine Seminar- & Praktikumsklausur zum Winter- & Sommersemester. Auerdem Praktikumsseminare wofr Vortragsthemen am Anfang des Wintersemesters vergeben werden. 

Sonst noch Fragen?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Klara Unklar

Danke, sehr ausfhrlich. Nur das mit den 4 Klausuren versteh ich nicht ganz....eine je Semester und die anderen beiden?

----------


## Dense

Nein, zwei Klausuren je Semester. Immer je eine Praktikums- & eine Seminarklausur.  :Grinnnss!:

----------

